# September Atlanta-area Herf



## BlueHavanaII (Feb 2, 2007)

Where: Blue Havana II Cigars, Alpharetta, GA (Directions)
When: Saturday September 22nd 6pm-Midnight

The August herf was a huge success... about 15 BOTLs from 4 different boards were here. We had a live pass that was enjoyed by all and hope to have a pass every month *(anyone want to provide the starting lineup for September???)*. This should get bigger and better every month!
Future Atlanta Herfs:
October 20 (Drew Estate event is Oct 19)
November 17 (JC Newman event is Nov 16)
December 15 (Camacho event is Dec 14)
January 19 (Troya event is Jan 18)
February 16 (Alec Bradley event tentative)
March 22 (Torano event tentative)​_The Atlanta herf is hosted at my B&M. Although I certainly like to make money, do not feel like you have to buy anything during the herf. I am hosting these as a brother, not a retailer._

Hope to see ya'll here!

Jim


----------



## BlueHavanaII (Feb 2, 2007)

Bump!


----------



## BlueHavanaII (Feb 2, 2007)

Herf is this Saturday. Anyone coming???


----------



## Avyer (Mar 22, 2007)

I'm planning on it.


----------



## Sawyer (Jul 11, 2007)

I am planning on it.


----------



## Sawyer (Jul 11, 2007)

So just us 3?


----------



## smokemifugotem (May 9, 2007)

I would but will be out of town...


----------



## LORD PUFFER (Dec 27, 2006)

How much does a cab cost from Alpharetta to Jefferson?

Maybe if you didn't stock your fridge with so much dern Miller Lite Jim!:ss

I will try and make it, but may not work for me. Isn't your Patel event this weekend?


----------



## BlueHavanaII (Feb 2, 2007)

LORD PUFFER said:


> How much does a cab cost from Alpharetta to Jefferson?
> 
> Maybe if you didn't stock your fridge with so much dern Miller Lite Jim!:ss
> 
> I will try and make it, but may not work for me. Isn't your Patel event this weekend?


I got some Bud Lite too!
Rocky event is Friday!

Jim


----------



## LORD PUFFER (Dec 27, 2006)

BlueHavanaII said:


> I got some Bud Lite too!
> Rocky event is Friday!
> 
> Jim


Joking on the Millers...my go to. I will try my best to make it out this weekend.:ss


----------

